# Upgrade php from 5.2.6 to 5.2.9



## Ronaldr (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello,

Im trying to upgrade my php to be PCI compliant, I tried using

portupgrade -fpb php5\*

which basically reinstalled the same version I had, does anyone know the correct way to do this ?

Thank You


----------



## roddierod (Jun 9, 2009)

Did you do


```
portsnap fetch update
```

first?

then try 

```
portupgrade -fpb 'php5*'
```


----------



## Ronaldr (Jun 9, 2009)

No, I didn't do that, I'm running "portsnap fetch update" now

Will post details afterwords


----------



## Ronaldr (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like that pretty much did the trick, however somehow i didn't, include the curl extension ? My script is complaining about it now. How to fix ?


----------



## Ronaldr (Jun 9, 2009)

part of the problem is this line here

=>  curl-7.19.5 does not support both c-ares and IPv6 - disable one of them.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 9, 2009)

```
cd /usr/ports/ftp/curl
make config
```

Uncheck one of the conflicting options (by default: only openssl and proxy are checked)

Or use 'make rmconfig' to start with the default settings.


```
make deinstall clean && make install clean
```

From now on: *do not check every single option available unless you're sure you need them!!*. The defaults are sensible and quite enough 99% of the time.


----------



## Ronaldr (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank You worked like a charm =)


----------

